# Jonathan Broxton



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Real nice coloring.
The text colors and aligning is great.
Adding in the Dodgers' logo was a good idea.
Just not to sure on the side borders.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It looks really good. The Dodgers logo is a nice touch.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Lol, the Dodgers. You're a silly willy Bo.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Composure said:


> Real nice coloring.
> The text colors and aligning is great.
> Adding in the Dodgers' logo was a good idea.
> Just not to sure on the side borders.


Thank you. I didn't want to add any border, so I thought that type of border would be best. 



MJB23 said:


> It looks really good. The Dodgers logo is a nice touch.


Thank you. 



Cochise said:


> Lol, the Dodgers. You're a silly willy Bo.


Okay. LOL


----------

